# Coffee, Café Culture, Culture, Chat, & Conversation...



## Scepticalscribe

My good online friend @yaxomoxay & I have both often chatted about the civilised pleasures, and delights of an excellent coffee consumed in a cosmopolitan café, or a small, lovely, cosy, family run, café, or a simply in a relaxed, local café, especially with a newspaper to read, or book to peruse or congenial conversation to be appreciated and savoured. 

And it crossed my mind to attempt to re-create a space that is somewhat akin to a virtual coffee-house with this thread, and seek to cultivate the atmosphere of an agreeable & congenial coffee house, or café, or coffee shop, one where the conversation is about coffee, culture, and life.


----------



## Eric

I really enjoy photography books. Most are about technique and styles, but I also like a good coffee table book that simply displays nice photos as well. My latest is Magnum Contact Sheets, I wasn't exactly sure what to expect with this book but I knew it detailed the process photographers take to choose which photo is their best, or a keeper as I like to call it.

The book itself weighs in at over 6 pounds and is just over 500 pages and is extremely fascinating to me, it gives you a look into the very personal process of how photographers choose which images will be published. Ranging from wars to flowers it's both disturbing and beautiful. I would think one would have to really be into photography to read it but it also goes into the publishing side of things, how decisions are made and the entire process.


----------



## Yoused

Because, reasons, we were not able to do our summer travel this year, first time in five years, only the second time in 13, and it kind of hurts. We have tended to cover a lot of the same ground, but what ground it is. To stop in those places that others drive past in their hurry to get to point B and just look for history lessons on the ground (a good rock tells a story that covers millions of years, written in a script that is better suited for admiration than for study).

We would probably be in Taos today, heading back east, after spending many afternoons in the desert or the mountains or the dry prairies where shambling wind is most of the afternoon dialogue and the pronghorns are the local traffic (who are always keen to race your vehicle). Taos is not much of a place, but it has personality and the summer thunder echoes dramatically off the mountains at its edge.

In a couple months, snow clouds will be rolling over those places, making many of theM plain inaccessible. It feels like a wasted season. I guess I will have to appreciate the firm embrace of winter this year more than I usually do.


----------



## Edd

My wife has subscribed to the magazine The Sun awhile back. I’ve ignored the issues until I wanted something to read at the beach this week. I read a lot of it. There’s a great article on fixing the economy that I’ll probably start a separate thread about.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> My wife has subscribed to the magazine The Sun awhile back. I’ve ignored the issues until I wanted something to read at the beach this week. I read a lot of it. There’s a great article on fixing the economy that I’ll probably start a separate thread about.




Please do! I’m not reading much while I’m talking classes, and prefer to grab TV time. I know. I should go back to reading.


----------



## Yoused

It was kind of strange. I went outside a few times today and on occasion took time to look at the sky (which I do moreso at night – Jupiter and Saturn are very bright). It was solid blue, horizon-to-horizon.

So? It is summer, that is to be expected.

Except, on any given day, in a normal year, there will be several contrails tracking across. I have seen not a one. There used to be at least one visible at any given time, sometimes two or three. I did see a large plane that looked like it might have been heading to the airbase, but it was low enough that it was not leaving a trail.

This would be a great time to film a western.


----------



## Alli

You said:


> Except, on any given day, in a normal year, there will be several contrails tracking across. I have seen not a one. There used to be at least one visible at any given time, sometimes two or three. I did see a large plane that looked like it might have been heading to the airbase, but it was low enough that it was not leaving a trail.




Where are you located?

Here in south Alabama we’ve noticed more than the usual air activity as we sit on the deck in the morning. It all seems to be UPS and FedEx. That kind of thing. The occasional LifeFlight helicopter thrown in for good measure.


----------



## lizkat

Here it looks like air cargo flights and the occasional helo possibly looking for folks who forgot what state they live in and are growing an inordinately obvious amount of a popular recreational agricultural crop.

Edit:  not popcorn, no.


----------



## Eric

Enjoying my morning cup of coffee, tweaking the board and sparring/converation with @yaxomoxay 

Work has been really busy lately so I really enjoy my weekends these days, trying to carve out some vacation time over the next month.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I decided to summon my moka pot into service today. 

Usually, I tend to prepare coffee either with the pour over (Hario dripper and filter paper - I have ceramic, copper, wooden drippers, ad a plastic one for travel) or French Press (my raspberry coloured Le Creuset stoneware coffee pot), but, today, I decided to treat myself to the delights and joys of my moka pot (Ugandan coffee), served with full fat, organic, hot milk.


----------



## Alli

I woke up this morning to find my husband had made an early trip to the store for birdseed. But while he was there he picked up a selection of coffees including my favorite New Orleans dark chicory blend. So I’m enjoying that this morning.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I woke up this morning to find my husband had made an early trip to the store for birdseed. But while he was there he picked up a selection of coffees including my favorite New Orleans dark chicory blend. So I’m enjoying that this morning.



What a good husband.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> What a good husband.



He’s the best! Heck, when I got cancer, he got it too.


----------



## Yoused

@Alli, are you prepared for the next storm?


----------



## SuperMatt

My work has a Keurig machine and somebody reliably brings "cinnamon pastry" coffee pods for it. I don't really like Keurig-brewed coffee, and that flavor is NOT the greatest... but when you can't get away from work, well... it still counts as coffee.


----------



## Alli

Yoused said:


> @Alli, are you prepared for the next storm?



SSDD. If it continues on the current course, it should steer well west of us. While I feel sorry for the people of Texas, I'm ok with that.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> My work has a Keurig machine and somebody reliably brings "cinnamon pastry" coffee pods for it. I don't really like Keurig-brewed coffee, and that flavor is NOT the greatest... but when you can't get away from work, well... it still counts as coffee.



I don't care for flavored coffees in general. They always smell really good, but it gives the coffee such a bitter taste.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I don't care for flavored coffees in general. They always smell really good, but it gives the coffee such a bitter taste.




I think that is how I first started putting milk in coffee, years ago.   Hazelnut coffee smelled great but it needed an overlay not to have an aftertaste that was not like a strong black coffee "bite" has sometimes,  but some other kind of bitter.     Funny that I eventually tired of that flavor anyway and still didn't go back to drinking it black.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> My work has a Keurig machine and somebody reliably brings "cinnamon pastry" coffee pods for it. I don't really like Keurig-brewed coffee, and that flavor is NOT the greatest... but when you can't get away from work, well... it still counts as coffee.




I prefer my coffee to taste of coffee, - and to add milk, cream sugar to taste as needed - and if I want pain aux raisins, or cinnamon buns, I would like to take that *with* my coffee, rather than *in* my coffee.  


Alli said:


> I don't care for flavored coffees in general. They always smell really good, but it gives the coffee such a bitter taste.




Agreed; apart from the classic (cream, and/or milk - hot or cold - and/or sugar, as needed) coffee, in the cup (or mug, or bowl) needs little else.


----------



## Yoused

I taste my coffee, not some adulterated cocktail of stuff. One summer, while picking up some family at a hospital on the other side of the mountains, I grabbed a big Americano on ice, and damn but was that a thing crisp thing of beauty. Just espresso, water and ice.

Of course, I say odd things. We have a percolator, which has no auto-shut-off, because, I say, the coffee needs to sit in there and age properly for an hour or two before it is good. And, "_it ain't coffee if you stick a spoon in the cup and it falls over to the side._"

Nothing beats vacuum brew, though. We had a 12cup electric vacuum pot and that stuff was awesome.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> I think that is how I first started putting milk in coffee, years ago. Hazelnut coffee smelled great but it needed an overlay not to have an aftertaste that was not like a strong black coffee "bite" has sometimes, but some other kind of bitter. Funny that I eventually tired of that flavor anyway and still didn't go back to drinking it black.



I used to drink my coffee black. I don’t remember why I stopped. I don’t even remember why I started. It probably had to do with the Douwe Eggbert they served at one of the casinos before Katrina. Talk about smooth! I beat my daughter to the shower every morning in Amsterdam because the common room served it (of course they did). But even their instant was amazingly good. 

Now I put sugar-free French vanilla creamer in my coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This morning's coffee comprised a blend (of my own devising) of two different types of Ethiopian coffee, hot water, (obviously), organic, full fat, hot milk, and a generous teaspoon (or two) of organic, double cream.  

Delicious doesn't begin to describe it.  Indulgent, more like it.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoying a lunch time coffee, Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I realised - as I was grinding the last of my Ugandan coffee (and my Ethiopian coffee is almost finished, as well), that I am about to run out of coffee over the week-end.

Hence, more coffee has (just now) been ordered.

A highly regarded coffee from Honduras, and an Ethiopian coffee ("natural", i.e. dried naturally on raised beds - rather than "washed") are - hopefully - on their way over the coming days.


----------



## lizkat

I usually have on hand a few pounds total of coffee beans from East Africa, Brazil or Central America, sometimes Kauai or Jamaica...  and a 2-lb bag of Colombian beans as my go-to fallback. Totally shameless about suggesting coffee beans if someone is foolish enough to ask what I might want for a birthday or Christmas gift.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I usually have on hand a few pounds total of coffee beans from East Africa, Brazil or Central America, sometimes Kauai or Jamaica...  and a 2-lb bag of Colombian beans as my go-to fallback. Totally shameless about suggesting coffee beans if someone is foolish enough to ask what I might want for a birthday or Christmas gift.




My preferences tend to be the coffees from east Africa, but I have had some really good coffees from El Salvador (from the US Intelligentsia company), and once just once, had coffee (excellent coffee) from war torn Yemen. 

I'm looking forward to the arrival of the coffees and I might add to them next week; a coffee from Costa Rica is winking at me.  

Anyway, from having been well stocked, three bags of coffee were finished simultaneously this week, and, while my week-end supply seems to be okay, I'm not sure how long I can eke it out once next week rolls round, while I am awaiting delivery of my coffee.

Well, there is always LavAzza, for those inevitable emergencies....


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, there is always LavAzza, for those inevitable emergencies....




I no longer have a Keurig machine but a pal in NYC said you can even get LavAzza coffee in k-cup pods.     Think I'd stick to the beans.    And I've resisted getting another K machine for at least a few years now...  I may still grumble when making that first pour-over cup,  but it tastes much better so I may finally have consigned Keurig to the rear view forever.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I no longer have a Keurig machine but a pal in NYC said you can even get LavAzza coffee in k-cup pods.     Think I'd stick to the beans.    And I've resisted getting another K machine for at least a few years now...  I may still grumble when making that first pour-over cup,  but it tastes much better so I may finally have consigned Keurig to the rear view forever.




Oh, these are beans, the sort of coffee beans that you can find in any half decent coffee shop or bakery, rather than having to order from the sort of specialist coffee shop - which sources their coffee from artisan, or ethical, or organic, single estate places. 

Agree that pourer is far better - by far the least challenging (in the early brain dead hours of the morning) preparation method of 'real" coffee.

It is my 'go-to' daily method whereas French Press and moka pot are a weekly, or a fortnightly, treat or indulgence.


----------



## Mark

woke up this morning to my iPhone telling me the current temp was 14 ℃  and the high would be 13 ℃ (yes, lower).

on a day like this, pre-snow mid-October, there is only one place to head to, in the late afternoon hours.











i hope you enjoy these !


----------



## Scepticalscribe

niji said:


> woke up this morning to my iPhone telling me the current temp was 14 ℃  and the high would be 13 ℃ (yes, lower).
> 
> on a morning like this, pre-snow mid-October, there is only one place to head to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you enjoy these !




Two lovely videos; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alli

niji said:


> on a morning like this, pre-snow mid-October, there is only one place to head to.



Looks so relaxing!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed my coffee (a ix of Ethiopian and Ugandan) with organic, full fat, hot milk this morning.  A civilised way to start an autumnal Sunday.  

It wa accompanied by a croissant (heated in the oven), generous quantities of butter, and homemade (though not by me) raspberry jam.

And freshly squeezed orange juice.


----------



## Alli

Today is my birthday. I’m officially social security ready (my first check will be deposited in December). I’m still sitting on the deck having already consumed 3 cups of coffee in a variety of flavors.

Any time now I will get up and fix myself a grilled cheese sandwich using one of the pepper jellies I got yesterday. Much better than cake!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Today is my birthday. I’m officially social security ready (my first check will be deposited in December). I’m still sitting on the deck having already consumed 3 cups of coffee in a variety of flavors.
> 
> Any time now I will get up and fix myself a grilled cheese sandwich using one of the pepper jellies I got yesterday. Much better than cake!




Happy birthday, and may you have many more of them.

And, as I share your preference for savoury, rather than sweet food, enjoy your coffee, and grilled/toasted cheese sandwich with whichever one of the pepper jellies you bought yesterday that takes your fancy this evening.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Today is my birthday. I’m officially social security ready (my first check will be deposited in December). I’m still sitting on the deck having already consumed 3 cups of coffee in a variety of flavors.
> 
> Any time now I will get up and fix myself a grilled cheese sandwich using one of the pepper jellies I got yesterday. Much better than cake!




And how nice to have a birthday in a season where weather's still at least balmy enough for enjoying time spent out on the deck.    I wish you many happy returns!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Today is my birthday. I’m officially social security ready (my first check will be deposited in December). I’m still sitting on the deck having already consumed 3 cups of coffee in a variety of flavors.
> 
> Any time now I will get up and fix myself a grilled cheese sandwich using one of the pepper jellies I got yesterday. Much better than cake!



Happy Birthday!


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Shortly after my French class had finished, I received an email which informed me that I am to expect a delivery of coffee tomorrow. 

Wonderful.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee delivery arrived (even earlier than the time they had stated) this morning.  

Bliss.  Joy.  Happiness.


----------



## Alli

All this talk of coffee got me thinking.

We have a water dispenser with a Keurig type top, so that you can dispense cold water, hot water, or pop in a k-cup. When I make my tea, I generally use the k-cup part because the water is hotter. I put my tea in a bag and stick the bag in the part where the k-cup goes. Works brilliantly. So I suddenly started thinking how we hate the k-cups because of all the plastic...why can’t we just use tea bags for coffee. And it works just fine! 

I will increase my regular Amazon order of tea bags and go back to buying cans of coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This afternoon, I have enjoyed sipping Honduras coffee in my moka pot, served with hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Actually, I should have said that I enjoyed Honduran coffee, prepared in my moka pot (served with hot milk), but accompanied by a treat purchased this morning from the French bakery, classic pain aux raisins.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Actually, I should have said that I enjoyed Honduran coffee, prepared in my moka pot (served with hot milk), but accompanied by a treat purchased this morning from the French bakery, classic pain aux raisins.




Ah... the full confession emerges.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And this morning, breakfast comprised freshly squeezed orange juice, Ethiopian coffee, (Hario dripper and filter paper), hot milk (organic, full fat, the rest of the carton, hence, I must replenish my supply of organic milk), and a dash (generous dessertspoon or two) of organic double cream.

Plus the second of the pair of pain aux raisins I bought yesterday.

Very pleasant.


----------



## SuperMatt

I drink Vietnamese style coffee with condensed milk.
Here's a primer if you're not sure what that is: https://www.alwayscaffeinated.com/use-vietnamese-coffee-maker/


----------



## Eric

I'm not sure of my Keurig is worthy of this thread but we use it religiously, I use a green mountain dark roast but my wife loves it for tea as well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, having (almost, almost, almost - quelle horreur) run out of coffee earlier this week, I have ordered yet more coffee (a well regarded coffee from El Salvador and a strongly recommended single origin estate coffee from Costa Rica).


----------



## iMi

ericgtr12 said:


> I'm not sure of my Keurig is worthy of this thread



Hey... there is nothing wrong with a Keurig. Hot, easy and everyone can have what they like (which sounds a lot like Linda from back in college. She was great). I have also gotten into tea a  bit. When I would visit Taiwan, we would do the traditional tea thing. It takes them forever to brew the perfect cup. Is it worth it? Ah, no... just use a teabag like the rest of the world, geez. I've got things to do. It's fun though and a great way to connect with people.


----------



## Alli

iMi said:


> Hey... there is nothing wrong with a Keurig. Hot, easy and everyone can have what they like (which sounds a lot like Linda from back in college. She was great). I have also gotten into tea a  bit. When I would visit Taiwan, we would do the traditional tea thing. It takes them forever to brew the perfect cup. Is it worth it? Ah, no... just use a teabag like the rest of the world, geez. I've got things to do. It's fun though and a great way to connect with people.



The thing I enjoy about tea is the tradition that surrounds it. I spent two years in Taiwan and loved the preparation and service.  I also learned to strain tea through my teeth.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my Honduran coffee with full fat organic hot milk this morning.


----------



## iMi

Alli said:


> The thing I enjoy about tea is the tradition that surrounds it. I spent two years in Taiwan and loved the preparation and service.  I also learned to strain tea through my teeth.




How did you like Taiwan by the way? I travel there for work. Used to be there quite often until covid clipped my wings. Do you also think that the Taipei skyline looks like it's giving China the finger?


----------



## Alli

iMi said:


> How did you like Taiwan by the way? I travel there for work. Used to be there quite often until covid clipped my wings. Do you also think that the Taipei skyline looks like it's giving China the finger?



I loved Taiwan. I’ve always wanted to go back, even though it has changed a lot since I was there (early 70’s). But it’s not the cities I want to revisit. It’s Sun Moon Lake and Toroko Gorge. Everything was so beautiful.

And yes, definitely giving PROC the finger!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee (ordered on Thursday) delivery arrived by courier this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of coffees from central America: El Salvador, Honduras and Costa Rica, served with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of coffees from central America: El Salvador, Honduras and Costa Rica, served with organic, full fat, hot milk.




I hadn't expected to enjoy my central American coffees (especially the fun I am having experimenting with different blends) quite as much as I am.


----------



## Mark

vietnamese ice coffee. with condensed milk. @Phu Cat airport outside cafe. waiting for flight to SGN. Oct 11, 2019.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoying experimenting with - and blending - coffees that are outside my more usual coffee comfort zone, which lies in east Africa.

Anyway, tis morning's coffee comprised a blend of three coffees from central America, coffees from El Salvador, Costa Rica, and Honduras, plus organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Ethiopian coffee (with organic, full fat hot milk) going down very well this late autumnal lunch time.


----------



## Mark

Blue Bottle, Tokyo.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A central American coffee for this wintry November afternoon.


----------



## Mark

photo (my trusty iPhone 6s) circa autumn 2019, Geshary Coffee boutique, Tokyo
it was an extremely mild but very pleasant body.
the first i had heard of this Costa Rican plantation.








						GESHARY COFFEE - ゲシャリーコーヒー
					

最高品種ゲイシャのみを取り扱うコーヒー専門店です。国際品評会常連のブランド農園他、自社でも農園のゲイシャも販売しています。東京・銀座有楽町地域の日比谷店、当ホームページでのオンラインショップでも購入可能。ギフトにも最適な最高級コーヒーをお届けします。




					gesharycoffee.com
				



from their website showing their multilevel shop adjacent to the imperial palace.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I must say that every cup of coffee I have consumed, enjoyed, sipped, savoured, sampled, actually *relished*, since Friday, has tasted like nectar.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A dirty, filthy wet, dark, dreary November day.

Yet my coffee (a blend of three coffees from central America) is going down rather well, made from organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed my Ethiopian coffee this morning.


----------



## Arkitect

A bit of Vitamin D never goes amiss…
Being a very chilly but beautiful bright morning, I sat out in the Parade Gardens sipping a coffee from one of the independents open for take away coffees.

I really do feel for them. Just as things were starting to open. Bang… down come the shutters. Landlords aren't budging and so one after the other they close.

I suspect our local Art shop — trading nearly 200 years — is going to fall victim. With no online sales they cannot compete with the big art supply stores.

*sigh*


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> A bit of Vitamin D never goes amiss…
> Being a very chilly but beautiful bright morning, I sat out in the Parade Gardens sipping a coffee from one of the independents open for take away coffees.
> 
> I really do feel for them. Just as things were starting to open. Bang… down come the shutters. Landlords aren't budging and so one after the other they close.
> 
> I suspect our local Art shop — trading nearly 200 years — is going to fall victim. With no online sales they cannot compete with the big art supply stores.
> 
> *sigh*




I'm astonished that so many landlords are so blithely insulated from reality that they fail to realise that no rental income whatsoever comes in from a business that has shut down, whereas some flexibility might benefit both, and that economic conditions do not encourage other businesses to replace them as demand will not exist.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm astonished that so many landlords are so blithely insulated from reality that they fail to realise that no rental income whatsoever comes in from a business that has shut down, whereas some flexibility might benefit both, and that economic conditions do not encourage other businesses to replace them as demand will not exist.



100% agree.
But rather sit back board up the windows and… wait…


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Throughly enjoyed a Costa Rican coffee (made with hot milk) at lunch time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a coffee (a blend of three coffees from central America) with organic hot milk.


----------



## Huntn

Speaking of tea, there must be tea mentioned somewhere in this thread, I dug a vintage tin labeled Harrods Strong Breakfast Tea out of a cabinet in the dining room. Had we been brewing tea in the dining room? Maybe.  I think my wife just wanted the tin, but to my surprise it’s full of tea, 1-2 decade old tea. It looked good, past the smell test,  I’m a gambler, so I brewed up a packet and it tastes good! At least good enough to satisfy my pedestrian tastes. Remember, I’m the guy who drinks instant coffee frequently, when I don’t want to mess with the coffee press. 

​

This unlike the favored tequila we brought back from Mexico about 7 years ago. We had not been drinking it and after a taste test, I pitched all of that and am sad I did not bring back some traditional high grade tequila instead. I assume that would have aged better.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

November brings the time when I long for chocolate with my tea or coffee.

So now, on a wet and windy Friday afternoon, I am sipping a coffee (made from a blend of my own devising of coffees from El Salvador, Honduras, and Costa Rica, plus organic, full fat, hot milk) and nibbling Jaffa cakes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A dark beer from Germany, Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee (with organic, full fat, hot milk) today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Ethiopian afternoon coffee - with full fat, organic hot milk - beckons presently.


----------



## Mark

Bologna  (2013.04.21 14:40)


----------



## Scepticalscribe

niji said:


> View attachment 1543
> Bologna  (2013.04.21 14:40)




What an absolutely gorgeous cup and saucer.  

The kind of cup and saucer that simply enhances the experience of enjoying a coffee, espresso, cappuccino or something similar.

Sigh.

This is the answer to those philistines who think that coffee (or anything else, outside of an emergency) ought to be served in anything other than a proper mug or cup and saucer.


----------



## Mark

Scepticalscribe said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous cup and saucer.
> 
> The kind of cup and saucer that simply enhances the experience of enjoying a coffee, espresso, cappuccino or something similar.




@Scepticalscribe

good morning.

you are of course right.

firstly, the *weight* of these beautiful _devices._
small, but hefty. its a purposed piece. meaningful in its weight.

secondly, the *size* is built for its destiny.
no_ orange juice_ goes in these, ever.

thirdly, closely linked to the above, the size is extricably linked to the *time* it _begs_ you to finish your espresso drink within.
no grande no venti no trenta. it laughs at those monstrosities.

fourthly, the colour being white _expects_ you will bring *your mood* to the _event; _ the reverse, with it imposing a mood on you, is neatly avoided.

regarding specifically the Attibassi saucer i was able to admire that time in Bologna while on business, your expert eyes picked up on its form.
_Alors_, the cup itself fits into its indentation. this is usual. but then the lip to that indentation then moves into valley.  that lip and valley are protective so that a small spill is contained narrowly, and the outer valley insures any spill not to reach a _visually_ _offending_ level, nor to reach a biscuit placed within the outer ring. and the total effect is that the saucer *presents* the cup to you, which sits at the arrangement's pinnacle. the saucer is actually quite amazingly a flat saucer - while accomplishing all these other architectural feats.

a tool.
a piece of art.
a lens into the surrounding square's culture.
a personal wormhole, able to connect you with disparate parts of your journey so far.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

niji said:


> @Scepticalscribe
> 
> good morning.
> 
> you are of course right.
> 
> firstly, the *weight* of these beautiful _devices._
> small, but hefty. its a purposed piece. meaningful in its weight.
> 
> secondly, the *size* is built for its destiny.
> no_ orange juice_ goes in these, ever.
> 
> thirdly, closely linked to the above, the size is extricably linked to the *time* it _begs_ you to finish your espresso drink within.
> no grande no venti no trenta. it laughs at those monstrosities.
> 
> fourthly, the colour being white _expects_ you will bring *your mood* to the _event; _ the reverse, with it imposing a mood on you, is neatly avoided. the saucer, while fulfilling all its wonderful housekeeping purposes, is actually overall quite flat. an amazing design achievement.
> 
> regarding specifically the Attibassi saucer i was able to admire that time in Bologna while on business, your expert eyes picked up on its form.
> _Alors_, the cup itself fits into its indentation. this is usual. but then the lip to that indentation then moves into valley.  that lip and valley are protective so that a small spill is contained narrowly, and the outer valley insures any spill not to reach a _visually_ _offending_ level, nor to reach a biscuit placed within the outer ring. and the total effect is that the saucer *presents* the cup to you, which sits at the arrangement's pinnacle. the saucer is actually quite amazingly a flat saucer - while accomplishing all these other architectural feats.
> 
> a tool.
> a piece of art.
> a lens into the surrounding square's culture.
> a personal wormhole, able to connect disparate parts of your journey so far.




Nearly a decade ago, my favourite local Italian coffee shop (my mother and I used to enjoy coffee there frequently, and it closed just before her dementia had become more pronounced) shut down, a casualty of the recession at the time.

I offered to buy some of their crockery - their espresso cups and saucers, and indeed, cappuccino cups and saucers - were all made by the wonderful Italian company d'Ancap, beautiful to heft, hold, and to sip and savour an espresso from - and they kindly sold me some beautiful and quite exquisite Italian crockery, which I still have (and use) to this day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying my Ethiopian coffee.

This afternoon, it is served with organic double cream, not organic, full fat, hot milk.  That is because - and this is the drawback of natural, organic, stuff - when I opened the fridge today and had poured some milk into a saucepan, I realised from its disturbing, unsettling, slightly solid texture, that it was well on the way to becoming natural yogurt. 

And the milk was in the fridge, and it is winter, - rapidly approaching deepest, darkest winter - in our northern hemispheres.......in summer, yes, I can understand natural milk may not last a week, but in winter.....

So, today, my coffee approaches the way I tend to take it in summer, when the need for hot milk is a lot less pressing.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my mug of Ethiopian coffee, with organic, full fat, hot milk, and a spoon of two of organic, double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A mug of coffee from El Salvador (with organic, full fat hot milk) was hugely enjoyed this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my Ethiopian coffee (with organic, full fat, hot milk) this morning.


----------



## Eric

I typically have one of these green mountain pods a couple of times a day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee (a blend of coffees from Costa Rica and El Salvador) with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## SuperMatt

Just had French roast coffee brewed Vietnamese style with condensed milk, as I do almost every day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> Just had French roast coffee brewed Vietnamese style with condensed milk, as I do almost every day.




Hope you enjoyed it.

I've never had coffee with condensed milk; I look forward to trying it, sometime.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my coffee (El Salvador & Costa Rica with organic, full fat, hot milk) this morning with a raspberry croissant.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered Ethiopian coffee today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My delivery of coffee has just arrived and I have prepared a very welcome mug of coffee from El Salvador, with full fat, organic, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my coffee from El Salvador today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an afternoon coffee, (El Salvador) with hot milk, (organic, full fat), and depressing myself reading about Brexit in the FT (a local shop keeps the week-end edition for me every week-end).


----------



## Clix Pix

At the store today bought another package of Peets Ground Coffee (Sumatra Dark Roast) so that I will at least have coffee in the house regardless of what upcoming weather conditions are -- it's not gourmet coffee, I grant you that, but it does manage the job in the morning of nudging all the brain cells and other cells awake as I'm first revisiting the world after a night's sleep.    I drink my coffee black -- no need for milk or cream, so no need for fussing about whether or not it's organic or has some other special properties, or is simply basic pasteurized stuff straight off the grocery store shelves.  In addition I can skip the whole thing about full-fat, 1% fat,  skim, etc., etc......    Actually, as someone who has moderate lactose intolerance I pretty much am  careful about dairy products that I consume,  and further,  as someone with a history of anorexia nervosa, although I'm more-or-less recovered, the description "full fat" anything still is rather bothersome and thus something I tend to avoid when it comes to selections of food or food ingredients.....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I've never understood the appeal of products such as soya milk, or skimmed milk.  

For me, if I am to have dairy in my coffee (or tea), it must be the real thing, that is, full fat milk.   Or cream.

However, it is not always possible to obtain these abroad, thus, abroad, I usually take my coffee black.  

Anyway, I enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador this morning.  With hot milk (organic, full fat).


----------



## Clix Pix

I've never had soy milk or almond milk.  Skim milk is horrid -- tastes watery!  Yuck!   I once tasted Lactaid milk, and promptly discarded it.  Ugh!  I'd rather do without than to drink or use that in anything.  Fortunately there's no need for milk in my regular day-to-day meals and I've been drinking coffee black since I was in college.   Ditto with tea -- I prefer it without sugar or milk as well.    I do like yogurt, and occasionally buy that, and I do buy the regular versions rather than the fat-free, which often has artificial sweeteners and other ingredients in it.  On the rare occasions I have a soft drink, such as Coke or Pepsi, I again prefer the real thing and not the so-called "diet" versions, which again contain artificial sweeteners.  To me those seem to leave a chemical aftertaste which I find unpleasant.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my lunch time coffee - from El Salvador.  With hot milk, very tasty and welcome at this time of year, as I tend to enjoy espresso more in summer.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, I was coffeed out; in addition to my own, morning coffee, there were two large mugs of coffee with a very good friend of my mother's in the afternoon. 

It has been around ten months since I have had so much coffee in a single day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my coffee (El Salvador with organic hot milk) this morning.


----------



## Mark

Taken at Starbucks at Narita (NRT). w/iPhone 6s 2019.04.21. I was impressed that the map was able to catch the southern half of the island of Formosa. I have bought locally produced beans there (maybe around 1999 or so).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A coffee from El Salvador (with organic, full fat, hot milk) and toasted French bread has been very much enjoyed.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee (Ethiopian, with organic hot milk), freshly squeezed orange juice (a blend of squeezed mandarin oranges and ordinary oranges) and toasted brioche this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Shocked up on Ethiopian coffee today, when shopping in the city.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a lunch time coffee from El Salvador (with organic, full fat, hot milk), with freshly squeezed orange juice (a mix of mandarin oranges and standard oranges) and toasted brioche, anointed with butter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a lunch time coffee from El Salvador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee made frrom a blend of three different Ethiopian coffees, with organic, (full fat) hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Ethiopian coffee prepared with a blend of two "washed" Ethiopian coffees; served with organic (full fat, hot) milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an Ethiopian coffee this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This afternon, I am sippping an Ethiopian coffee, a "natural" coffee (naturally dried, rather than "washed") served with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a "washed" Ethiopian coffee, actually, a blend (of my own devising) of two "washed" Ethiopian coffees, with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

"Washed" and "naturally dried" are two different ways of treating coffee beans once they have been picked.

What is of interest is that the exact same coffee bean crop can result in two coffees that taste quite different - sometimes, strikingly differently - depending on how they were "treated" (whether "washed" or "naturally dried" usually referred to as "natural") when they were picked.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a "natural" Ethiopian coffee, with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My Ethiopian coffee is going down well today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My Ethiopian coffee (with heated, organic, full fat milk) is going down rather well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received a welcome notification that my coffee has been packaged; it should be delivered over the next day or so.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Received a welcome notification that my coffee has been packaged; it should be delivered over the next day or so.




Received notification this morning that my coffee should arrive in the early afternoon, around lunch time.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yes!

My coffee has arrived.

Joy.  Bliss. Happiness.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A new coffee to explore, this one from Costa Rica, and also a new process, (neither "washed" nor "natural") which goes by the name of "honey coffee", a process with elements of both the "washed" and the "natural" methods, but different from both, and pioneered in Costa Rica.

The coffee in question is Costa Rica - Toño - "Yellow Honey".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a "natural" coffee from El Salvador with organic, full fat, hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a seriously good "natural" coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Where do you order your coffee from? I'm looking for some good quality stuff.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

RunsForFun said:


> Where do you order your coffee from? I'm looking for some good quality stuff.




Bear in mind that I'm in Europe, not the US.

Now, in (from) the US, I used to order some coffee from Intelligentsia (their coffees from El Salvador were excellent), but stopped doing so, as the import duties were hefty.

More recently, as I like coffees from the Horn of Africa, I have also ordered quite a lot of coffee from The Ethiopian Coffee Company in London.

However, as I prefer to shop local when and where possible (especially in these Corona virus Covid-19 times), much of the rest of my coffee buying is from small, local (and locally owned) coffee shops and roasteries.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Scepticalscribe said:


> Bear in mind that I'm in Europe, not the US.
> 
> Now, in (from) the US, I used to order some coffee from Intelligentsia (their coffees from El Salvador were excellent), but stopped doing so, as the import duties were hefty.
> 
> More recently, as I like coffees from the Horn of Africa, I have also ordered quite a lot of coffee from The Ethiopian Coffee Company in London.
> 
> However, as I prefer to shop local when and where possible (especially in these Corona virus Covid-19 times), much of the rest of my coffee buying is from small, local (and locally owned) coffee shops and roasteries.



Ah darn. I'm in the US. Thanks for the info though. I'll probably look for some local stuff.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

RunsForFun said:


> Ah darn. I'm in the US. Thanks for the info though. I'll probably look for some local stuff.




Intelligentsia are an excellent (and not too expensive) US Company, that I used to buy from, and so, can personally attest to the fact that they are very good.

The "espresso coffee" thread (actually, these days, it is not confined to discussion of espresso), in the "community" section of MR has - in the first post - a wiki list of recommended suppliers, and some excellent suggestions re coffee.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Scepticalscribe said:


> Intelligentsia are an excellent (and not too expensive) US Company, that I used to buy from, and so, can personally attest to the fact that they are very good.
> 
> The "espresso coffee" thread (actually, these days, it is not confined to discussion of espresso), in the "community" section of MR has - in the first post - a wiki list of recommended suppliers, and some excellent suggestions re coffee.



Ah cool! I didn’t realize that was a wiki post.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

RunsForFun said:


> Ah cool! I didn’t realize that was a wiki post.




I just took a look, and it doesn't seem to have been added to much in recent years, but, it does come complete with a decent selection of a number of well regarded American coffee roasters/suppliers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Costa Rica "honey" coffee, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A Costa Rica "honey processed" coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## iMi

RunsForFun said:


> Where do you order your coffee from? I'm looking for some good quality stuff.




I found some good stuff at a local polish store once. They had a whole section of teas and a few bags of coffee from around the world. I travel a lot and often bring home tea from Asia, but once I've met with a company we were looking to partner with for India and was gifted coffee. Made it in the French press and it was heavenly. No idea what it was... wish I could find it again though!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

iMi said:


> I found some good stuff at a local polish store once. They had a whole section of teas and a few bags of coffee from around the world. I travel a lot and often bring home tea from Asia, but once I've met with a company we were looking to partner with for India and was gifted coffee. Made it in the French press and it was heavenly. No idea what it was... wish I could find it again though!




Could it have been a version of Monsoon Malabar?  

That is the only (really good) coffee that I can think of, that hails from India.


----------



## iMi

Scepticalscribe said:


> Could it have been a version of Monsoon Malabar?
> 
> That is the only (really good) coffee that I can think of, that hails from India.




I don't think it was an Indian coffee actually. I am sure they told me, but I don't remember. It was a very casual gesture, so I didn't really inquire much. Besides, when you're half way across the world, not falling asleep during the meeting is the prevailing task on hand. I have tea in the cabinet right now that is supposed to be "famous" in China. No idea what it's called or where it's from. It's all in Chinese. Maotai, on the other hand, I remember well. Kicks like a mule. Love it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, Monsoon Malabar is very highly regarded in the coffee world.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee from Costa Rica.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador (natural) with organic, hot milk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from Costa Rica brightened my mood this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Ethiopian coffee ("natural" processed), with organic, full fat, hot milk, and a dash of organic cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a "honey processed" coffee from Costa Rica.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a Sunday afternoon coffee: A blend of coffees (of my own devising) from Costa Rica and El Salvador, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An afternoon Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a lunchtime coffee from El Salvador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Ethiopian coffee - the very last of my Ethiopian coffee.

Time to place an order for some more coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Excellent!

One of the two coffee orders that I placed yesterday has just arrived, delivered to my door.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee from El Salvador came to an end this morning, but fortunately, a fresh delivery of coffee had arrived yesterday, comprising two totally new coffees, one from Rwanda, and the other - recomended - from Ecuador.

I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a cup (well, mug, my Le Creuset mug) of coffee from Ecuador, an Ethiopian varietal, but planted in Ecudaor, with organic hot milk.

I ordered coffee from two different roasters on Thursday; one - after a few emails, for a coffee I had ordered (Colombian) was sold out, and they wished to exchange it for another, the Ecuadorian, which they recommended, which was fine - was delivered, by the chap himself with whom I had exchanged emails (granted, it is a local company and I wished to give them some business in these challenging times) - was delivered to my door on Friday afternoon.

Which is just as well.

For, not only had I finished my previous coffee supply by Saturday, the other coffee order, also ordered on Thursday, - and often, (though not always),their deliveries take a day or so - was supposed to be "in the network" of delivery company DPD by Friday, according to their tracking; having received a note to that effect, I had assumed a Saturday delivery.  Nope.

Instead, I received an email at midnight, (well, five minutes past), last night, informing me that delivery is now pushed out to February 22.

Just as well I gave some business to a local company as, otherwise, I would have run the risk of being out of coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee from Ecuador.  With organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from Ecuador this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed the end of the coffee from Ecuador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador, with organic hot milk and generously buttered porter cake (the porter cake was homemade - and a gift from my cousin, whom I met for a suitably socially distanced coffee on Sunday).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee (from El Salvador, served with organic hot milk) and porter cake (from my cousin, served with generous quantities of butter) both very welcome and very tasty.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee from El Salvador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from El Salvador, organic milk (hot), toasted French bread, freshly squeezed orange juice (a blend of a blood orange and an ordinary orange); what is there not to like?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, sipping a coffee from Rwanda this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Prepared a blend of coffee from Rwanda, to which I added Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a Rwandan coffee.


----------



## lizkat

I'm getting close to putting an order in for some Central American coffees myself, from a place in Ithaca.   I hesitate to  make those orders over the deep winter because I can't always get out to my post box then!   Of course we could still have a nor'easter at this point in the late season for snowfall but the week ahead looks relatively balmy so I'm going for it...


----------



## Runs For Fun

Got these on the way from Intelligentsia


----------



## Scepticalscribe

RunsForFun said:


> Got these on the way from Intelligentsia
> 
> View attachment 3944




Intelligentsia are an excellent company, and - some years ago - they had some superb coffees from El Salvador; Los Inmortales was one that I especially liked, and strongly recommend.


----------



## lizkat

RunsForFun said:


> Got these on the way from Intelligentsia
> 
> View attachment 3944




Sounds good...   although even the idea of "decaf" doesn't do much for me.  Maybe it's made better than used to be the case, plus there was a time when the only reason for coffee at all was to try to stay awake for the rest of a 17 hour day on the job etc.


----------



## Runs For Fun

lizkat said:


> Sounds good...   although even the idea of "decaf" doesn't do much for me.  Maybe it's made better than used to be the case, plus there was a time when the only reason for coffee at all was to try to stay awake for the rest of a 17 hour day on the job etc.



I don't drink decaf a whole lot but there are some days I want some coffee because I like the taste but don't want the caffeine kick.


----------



## lizkat

I do find myself limiting intake of caffeine to before 3pm...   having read that the quarter life of caffeine is 12 hours...    so I'm not sure I want that much of an after-dinner coffee sloshing around in my brain all night.  So far I still have to rewind my audiobooks when I overoptimistically set a timer to 30 minutes, so I make the occasional exception when I have good coffee in the house.   Maybe I'll try some decaf again, I really haven't sampled it since I was served some by an aunt back in the 80s and smiled my way through a dreadful experience...


----------



## Runs For Fun

lizkat said:


> I do find myself limiting intake of caffeine to before 3pm...   having read that the quarter life of caffeine is 12 hours...    so I'm not sure I want that much of an after-dinner coffee sloshing around in my brain all night.  So far I still have to rewind my audiobooks when I overoptimistically set a timer to 30 minutes, so I make the occasional exception when I have good coffee in the house.   Maybe I'll try some decaf again, I really haven't sampled it since I was served some by an aunt back in the 80s and smiled my way through a dreadful experience...



Actually the half-life is about 12 hours. Not quarter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I do find myself limiting intake of caffeine to before 3pm...   having read that the quarter life of caffeine is 12 hours...    so I'm not sure I want that much of an after-dinner coffee sloshing around in my brain all night.  So far I still have to rewind my audiobooks when I overoptimistically set a timer to 30 minutes, so I make the occasional exception when I have good coffee in the house.   Maybe I'll try some decaf again, I really haven't sampled it since I was served some by an aunt back in the 80s and smiled my way through a dreadful experience...




Not a fan of decaf, either.

To my mind, it misses the whole point of coffee.


----------



## SuperMatt

I was getting Peet’s dark roast coffee, but they recently decreased the bag of whole bean from 12oz to 10.5oz, without lowering the price. Interestingly, if you want the pre-ground one, the bag is 12oz still. So I got the Starbucks Sumatra one instead. Oh well, I liked Peet’s, but I don’t like it when companies try to pull the fast one...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> I was getting Peet’s dark roast coffee, but they recently decreased the bag of whole bean from 12oz to 10.5oz, without lowering the price. Interestingly, if you want the pre-ground one, the bag is 12oz still. So I got the Starbucks Sumatra one instead. Oh well, I liked Peet’s, but I don’t like it when companies try to pull the fast one...




A price increase by another name.

Years ago, when I was a child, I remember that my mother went to university (she took a degree at night, one of two women in her class, attending classes three nights a week for a number of years, all the while holding down a day job, and also raising us), where she studied politics, sociology, economics, and psychology.  And also studied industrial relations.

Anyway, I remember vividly how she explained to me - discussing what she had studied in her economics class - that you can increase prices either by simply increasing the price of a given product, - a situation where the packaging (the size, the quantity) remains the same, or by decreasing the size of - the quantity of - the product while keeping the price the same.


----------



## SuperMatt

Scepticalscribe said:


> A price increase by another name.
> 
> Years ago, when I was a child, I remember that my mother went to university (she took a degree at night, attending classes three nights a week for a number of years, all the while holding down a day job, and also raising us), where she studied politics, sociology, economics, and psychology.
> 
> Anyway, I remember vividly how she explained to me that you can increase prices either by simply increasing the price of a given product, - a situation where the packaging (the size, the quantity remains the same), or by decreasing the size of - the quantity of - the product while keeping the price the same.



Ice Cream no longer comes in a half-gallon size. Orange Juice containers keep shrinking. Bags of frozen shrimp are 20oz instead of 2 lbs... that’s a huge reduction! I just wish they’d keep the sizes the same and just raise the prices if they need to. It feels dishonest to decrease the size and hope most people won’t notice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

While I usually drink single estate (or single country) coffee, occasionally, I like to experiment with blends.

Most of the blends one buys commercially don't really work - to my mind (and palate) - and, I suspect, that this is because they pay less heed to geography than, perhaps, they should.

In French cuisine, wines of a region often pair very well with food from that region (the same applies in Italy and Spain, no doubt), and I think that something similar applies to coffee.

With that in mind, when I blend coffees, I try blending coffees from the same area, country, region or continent, rather than mixing them.

Thus, this morning, I have been drinking a coffee which is a blend of coffees from Rwanda and Ethiopia.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an enjoyable blend of coffee, a blend comprised of coffees from Rwanda and Ethiopi, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an afternoon coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Eric

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoying an Ethiopian coffee.



Green Mountain from my Keurig twice a day here, second cup after 1:00 to give me a nice afternoon boost.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk, and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## User.45

ericgtr12 said:


> Green Mountain from my Keurig twice a day here, second cup after 1:00 to give me a nice afternoon boost.



Keurig doesn't touch me at all. I'd have to drink a triple shot twice a day to get my usual kick. 
I drink 3-4 cups of coffee a day for a total of 6-8 table spoons of strictly fair trade Peruvian or Ethiopian. 
I got through my PhD and early residency on 2x energy drink a day...I had to give in the common sense and switch when I became borderline hypertensive. (It's all self-medication as I manage to have both the baseline temperament of a turtle AND some features of ADHD). 

Here's a trick though if you really need to stay awake:
Caffeine from coffee and theobromine from black tea only have partial cross tolerance (if any). So if you want to stay focused throughout the day without overdosing on either, doing coffee in the AM and black tea early PM is ridiculously effective. Too bad, black tea makes me very nauseous.


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> Keurig doesn't touch me at all. I'd have to drink a triple shot twice a day to get my usual kick.
> I drink 3-4 cups of coffee a day for a total of 6-8 table spoons of strictly fair trade Peruvian or Ethiopian.
> I got through my PhD and early residency on 2x energy drink a day...I had to give in the common sense and switch when I became borderline hypertensive. (It's all self-medication as I manage to have both the baseline temperament of a turtle AND some features of ADHD).
> 
> Here's a trick though if you really need to stay awake:
> Caffeine from coffee and theobromine from black tea only have partial cross tolerance (if any). So if you want to stay focused throughout the day without overdosing on either, doing coffee in the AM and black tea early PM is ridiculously effective. Too bad, black tea makes me very nauseous.



I'm pretty sure I would hit the ceiling if I drank that much (especially that strong), I have a low tolerance to caffein so it doesn't really take much. I usually start dropping off at around 3 or 4 in the afternoon and the coffee has worn off by that point so it works out well.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

When I was a student, I drank coffee half the day and often. half the night, or, well into the night, as well.

These days, I rarely drink coffee later than the afternoon; an exception would be when I am out to dinner - that is, in the long gone days when one dined in congenial company.  

At the moment, I am sipping Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The local coffee company that I had placed an order with on Thursday - they are less thna ten miles from my home - have left me fuming (choosing to deliver by DHL - which means that coffee will not now arrive before Tuesday evening), and entirely unapologetic - and off-hand ('that's your problem', 'do you expect us to prioritise your order'?)when I phoned them to ask whether other, alternative arrangements might be made.

So, today, I purchased some coffee while in the city, en route to the market.  

And I am sipping a blend of coffees from El Salvador and Colombia.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a mug of Colombian coffee with a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a Colombian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eventually, belatedly, finally, the local coffee company delivered my coffee (yesterday).

For now, I am still sipping Colombian coffee, with organic hot milk, and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee from Ecuador, with a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee from Ecuador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from Ecuador and chocolate biscuits this Friday afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an afternoon mug of coffee from Ecuador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a superb coffee from Peru, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A blend of Colombian coffee and coffee from Ecuador, with organic hot milk.


----------



## lizkat

Out of the fancy stuff at the moment so it's on to the fallback Colombian, which makes a fine wakeup call.

Also needing to re-up on a particular tea I like in the early evening, it's Stash "Christmas Morning Tea" not the cinnamon and clove flavored one,  just a mix of black and green that is reliably interesting even if bagged.  Goes well by itself or w/ a splash of milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A blend of coffee from Ecuador and from Colombia, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee today is a blend (of my own devising) of coffees from Ecuador, Peru, and Colombia, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sunday coffee is one of the most enjoyable coffees of the week.

Anyway, today's is from Peru, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk today, and also received a delivery of coffee (which had been ordered on Monday, two days ago) from Bolivia and Brazil.


----------



## SuperMatt

Coffee grinder broke about a year or so ago. No problem! The Oster blender had a little plastic cup you could use for grinding the beans. Well, that broke a week ago, so what to do? Many years ago, I bought a stone mortar and pestle, thinking I’d use it. I almost never did... until now. I am grinding my coffee with it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This morning, I enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of three different coffees from central and South America: Coffee from Brazil, from Bolivia, and from Peru. Served with organic (full fat) hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my coffee this morning (a blend - Bolivian and Brazilian - of my own devising) served with organic hot milk, and a warmed croissant (bought from the French bakery) slathered generously with butter and apricot jam.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee earlier this week, Ethiopian and coffee from Indonesia.

So, today's coffee is from Indonesia, a coffee I have not had before, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## tranceking26

I haven't properly been into the city centre for well over a year, which is a shame as there's loads of places that do coffee and tea.

One of my faves was the Bicycle Shop, according to their website it opened the cafe in 2009 after over 80 years of being a bicycle repair shop.

Just one of the fascinating places I often overlook in Norwich.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee that was a blend (of my own devising) of Brazilian, Bolivian and Indonesian coffees, with organic hot milk.


----------



## lizkat

I don't always have part of a fresh lemon around as a leftover,  but today I had part of one left after making some tabbouleh for later on,  and so switched up to some iced tea w/ lemon, so refreshing in the heat wave here.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> I don't always have part of a fresh lemon around as a leftover,  but today I had part of one left after making some tabbouleh for later on,  and so switched up to some iced tea w/ lemon, so refreshing in the heat wave here.




I love lemons; actually, I love all citrus fruit.

Lemons are an absolute necessity, a vital - and permanent - presence in my fruit bowls; apart from coffee, my daily beverage - one that I have at my side all day every day - irrespective of whether coffee, wine or beer are also present - is sparkling water with slices of lemon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed Indonesian coffee with organic hot milk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed Bolivian coffee with organic hot milk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Haven't enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee in an absolute age.  Delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk and a dash of double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee that has been prepared with a blend of my own devising of two different types of Ethiopian coffee, with organic hot milk.


----------



## JamesMike

@Scepticalscribe, I was thinking of you when I saw a pound of Finca Sophia's Gesha beans sold for $1,300.50 considered the most expensive beans.  It is grown high in the Panama mountains.  We will need to save our coins to buy a pound!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> @Scepticalscribe, I was thinking of you when I saw a pound of Finca Sophia's Gesha beans sold for $1,300.50 considered the most expensive beans.  It is grown high in the Panama mountains.  We will need to save our coins to buy a pound!




Wow.

Absolutely.  

One wonders what coffee at such a price would actually taste like, or, whether one is merely meant to invest in it rather than actually think to drink it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Ethiopian coffee, that is actually a blend of two Ethiopian coffees (one washed, one natural), devised by myself; served with organic (hot) milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee (a very pleasant flat white, but have no idea where the coffee itself came from) in an outdoor cafe, and yes, still socially distanced, with Decent Brother.


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> Wow.
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> One wonders what coffee at such a price would actually taste like, or, whether one is merely meant to invest in it rather than actually think to drink it.



We used the area many years ago for jungle training and would see the coffee farms and didn't them much thought, we should picked some beans!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> We used the area many years ago for jungle training and would see the coffee farms and didn't them much thought, we should picked some beans!




In Kenya, both en route to and from Somalia, and in Nairobi itself, where I used to attend many meetings (and wine and dine) with locals, Somalis and international interlocutors, I realised that it might be a good idea to take a few days of leave every so often, when and while passing through.

Anyway, while taking advantage of the leave I took, I visited national parks, the Rift Valley, the National Museum of Kenya (home to an extraordinarily interesting exhibition about early hominids, most notably, the famous "Lucy", an early progenitor), the dairy farm of the best cheese producer in Kenya, and coffee and tea plantations, where I was given careful, and detailed, guided tours, which were absolutely fascinating.

Absolutely compelling and rivetting stuff.


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> In Kenya, both en route to and from Somalia, and in Nairobi itself, where I used to attend many meetings (and wine and dine) with locals and international interlocutors, I realised that it might be a good idea to take a few day's leave every so often, when and while passing through.
> 
> Anyway, I visited natonal parks, the Museum of Kenya (home to an extraordinarily interesting exhibition about early hominids, including the famous "Lucy", an early progenitor), and coffee and tea plantations, where I was given careful, and detailed, guided tours, which were absolutely fascinating.
> 
> Absolutely compelling and rivetting stuff.



The area is like a second home to me, with friends and former UN staff members throughout the region.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> The area is like a second home to me, with friends and former UN staff members throughout the region.




I hear you.

Actually, I have to say that I loved every minute of my time in Kenya.  

Somalia, not so much.


----------



## JamesMike

When were you in Somalia?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> When were you in Somalia?




Summer 2017- summer 2018.

I was (seconded, in a diplomatic capacity) with one of the EU missions (EUCAP), where I served as Polad (political adviser/counsellor).

For security reasons, most of the embassies (as you know) worked (mainly) out of Nairobi.

As it happened, I was based mainly in Mogadishu, but travelled to Nairobi very frequently, for monthly meetings of the Polads of the EU embassies and EU Delegation, and sometimes representing (or, standing in for) my HOM at HOM level meetings.

Nairobi was a good place to meet with EU (and other western journalistic, NGO, and diplomatic) EU and UN contacts, and - paradoxically - with leading Somalis, as well; dinner (and wine, I usually hosted and paid) somehow worked far better there than in Mogadishu.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed some Indonesian coffee today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ethiopian coffee (a blend of two Ethiopian coffees) with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my coffee (Ethiopian) this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered coffee today (Costa Rica and Ethiopian), as I have almost run out.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ordered coffee today (Costa Rica and Ethiopian), as I have almost run out.




Are you roasting your own?  A former neighbor did that and my wife loved it.  She would probably be doing that herself if she were still drinking it all day.  But it is a heartburn trigger so she has one cup and the Keurig is too easy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Herdfan said:


> Are you roasting your own?  A former neighbor did that and my wife loved it.  She would probably be doing that herself if she were still drinking it all day.  But it is a heartburn trigger so she has one cup and the Keurig is too easy.




No, I'm not.

Notwithstanding my avatar, and love of coffee, (even in my student days, I always prepared "real" coffee), roasting my own is a step too far.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee (Ethiopian and Costa Rican) yesterday, and meanwhile, am sipping some Colombian coffee.


----------



## DT

Pubs had the glorious Chibani Cookies n Cream creamer in stock, added to the regular Sweet Cream pickup, so we're sort of, umm, over-creamed.



Scepticalscribe said:


> Notwithstanding my avatar, and love of coffee, (even in my student days, I always prepared "real" coffee), roasting my own is a step too far.




We did it a few times, purely for fun, but what's notable is we used (per some online articles) an old popcorn air popper!  The temp is good, and the air circulation keeps the beans moving, distributes the heat, they turned out pretty good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a mug of Colombian coffee (with organc hot milk), while awaiting my delivery of coffee. (Ethiopian and Costa Rican).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee has arrived.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a mug of coffee from Costa Rica with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I placed an order for coffee today. (Guatemalan and Ethiopian).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a very tasty coffee from Costa Rica with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an Ethiopian coffee (naturally processed) with organic hot milk; and some croissants that were purchased yesterday in the French bakery.


----------



## SuperMatt

Used a Vietnamese coffee filter (phin) to make extra-strong french roast coffee over condensed milk. Delightful!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> Used a Vietnamese coffee filter (phin) to make extra-strong french roast coffee over condensed milk. Delightful!




Ah, condensed milk with coffee; that is a real treat.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A (most welcome) delivery of coffee has arrived.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a most delicious mug of Guatemalan coffee (with organic hot milk) this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have not had Guatemalan coffee until this week, and must say that I have been thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## lizkat

The last of some Brazilian coffee on hand...   looks like I should put it on my Christmas list and hope the givers have deep pockets,  since a frost just decimated next year's crop from there,  and prices of whatever's in stock right now probably just doubled in response to that news.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I obtained my (two) coffees from Guatemala from small local roaster, who deal directly with small, local producers in the country in question.

This model means that they never stock a large variety of coffees, instead thye prefer to concentrate on stocking what is seasonal.

The drawback - or downside - of that is that you will have perhaps two or three coffees from one country (one of the other small businesses that I order my coffee from currently stocks five different coffees from Nicaragua, and almost nothing else), and nothing from anywhere else.  And yes, they tend to be somewhat more expensive than coffees bought in shops.

Now, I had never encountered, or seen - let alone tasted, or tried - a coffee from Guatemala, and when two different coffees from that country (both from the Huehuetenango region, which seems to produce what is considered to be the best coffee in the country) became available around two weeks ago, I ordered both (along wth an Ethiopian coffee, which I know I like).

The notes from the roaster mention that they had purchased five sacks of coffee (out of a grand total of thirteen) produced by one of these (small, with the coffee beans grown at quite a high elevation) Guatemalan producers last year.

Now, whie I love coffees from East Africa or the Horn of Africa, (Ethiopia and Kenya for preference, though coffees from Yemen - when one is fortunate enough to be able to lay hands on them - are also excellent), I am also partial to coffees from El Salvador (and indeed, Costa Rica), and so was intrigued by the idea of trying out a coffee from Guatemala, and I must say that they are are exceedingly good.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a second coffee today - a rare treat; the coffee is from Guatemala (served with organic hot milk), and has been thoroughly enjoyed with (delicious) French strawberry tarts, purchased in the French bakery.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Must say that I am enjoying my coffee (a blend of two Guatemalan coffees) served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I enjoyed my coffee (Ethiopian) today, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping an afternoon coffee, and debating ordering fresh coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Perusing several of my favourite coffee sites.

In this context, a number of variables arise; the service, reliability (and quality and variety of the coffee) offered by each business.

And, also, while I am more than guilty of simply placing orders for coffees I know and love (the coffees of East Africa especially come to mind, Ethiopia, Kenya), I also know that it is very good (psychologically, physically, personally, professionally) to bestir oneself and venture beyond one's comfort zone - and, in the context of coffee, that means sampling, savouring and sipping coffees from countries and regions that one may not have encountered before.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, I placed an order for a coffee from Costa Rica and another from El Salvador this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Well, I placed an order for a coffee from Costa Rica and another from El Salvador this afternoon.




My coffee order has just arrived.  Excellent.

Now, it is high time to brew a cup of coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee this morning, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping (Ethiopian) coffee (with organic hot milk).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee that was a blend of coffees from Costa Rica and El Salvador, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Well, I was running low on coffee, but a timely post from @JamesMike reminded to place an order for coffee.

Thus, I have ordered some coffee from Ethiopia, Kenya and Costa Rica.

Can't go wrong with that selection.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received notification that my coffee shall be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee has arrived.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a mug of Costa Rican coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a mug (Le Creuset) of coffee from Costa Rica with organic hot (full fat) milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an afternoon mug of coffee from Costa Rica, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Renzatic

I wish I enjoyed coffee more, simply so I could engage in this thread.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I wish I enjoyed coffee more, simply so I could engage in this thread.



We all have our vices, if not coffee then what's yours?


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> We all have our vices, if not coffee then what's yours?




Recently, it's been tacos.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> Recently, it's been tacos.



You must be missing jk, nobody could talk tacos like jk... Rumor has it a more subdued version of him is posting over at MR from time to time.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> You must be missing jk, nobody could talk tacos like jk... Rumor has it a more subdued version of him is posting over at MR from time to time.




He still pops in and emails me, Kev, and Lizkat from time to time. Never talks about tacos though, the bastard.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> I wish I enjoyed coffee more, simply so I could engage in this thread.




Coffee is very variable, and can be served in a number of different ways.

Likewise, coffees from different regions, and countries, vary hugely, and it can take some time to work out what it is that you like, but, this, too, is something that can change over time.

Abroad, and in company, I love espresso; however, at home in our dull, grey, climes, I find my preferences tend more towards something milky - such as a flat white, when out, or a filter coffee served with hot milk, when home - whenever I treat myself to a coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Recently, it's been tacos.






Eric said:


> You must be missing jk, nobody could talk tacos like jk... Rumor has it a more subdued version of him is posting over at MR from time to time.




Yes, I would happily read more about tacos - and other Mexican culinary specialties - from jk.  

However, the veritable deluge of memes did nothing for me.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Coffee is very variable, and can be served in a number of different ways.
> 
> Likewise, coffees from different regions, and countries, vary hugely, and it can take some time to ork out what it is that you like.
> 
> Abroad, and in company, I love espresso; however, at home in our dull, grey, climes, I find my preferences tend more towards something milky - such as a flat white, when out, or a filter coffee served with hot milk, when home - whenever I treat myself to a coffee.




The problem with coffee is that there's something of a high barrier to entry. You have to have a variety of equipment, know your various beans, know how to prepare it. It's not something you can ease yourself into. You have to commit to it wholly from the start.



Scepticalscribe said:


> However, the veritable deluge of memes did nothing for me.




He ain't mean nothin' by it. He's just a little slow's all.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> The problem with coffee is that there's something of a high barrier to entry. You have to have a variety of equipment, know your various beans, know how to prepare it. It's not something you can ease yourself into. You have to commit to it wholly from the start.



Not really (although I don't deny - or doubt - that some people think that way).

Let the judgmental judge; I just want a good - okay, preferably, very good - (but not perfect) cup of coffee.

Most days, my morning coffee is prepared with a Hario (ceramic) dripper and filter paper - one of the cheapest, and most forgiving methods of preparation there is. 

You can, or will, find ceramic drippers, copper drippers, wooden (Japanese) drippers, and plastic drippers - which are great for travel - and all work well.  When equipped with dripper and filter paper (and mug), and kettle, all you then need is some ground coffee.

Other times, I use a French Press, which is also extremely forgiving.

I only use my moka pot on Sunday mornings, or, when I am in a good mood, am relaxed, have a lot of time, and - perhaps - the sun is shining.

In other words, one does not need equipment that costs thousands and thousands (or hundreds and hundreds), such as espresso machines, or grinders, or the various other extras and accessories.

And, these days - something which will outrage the purists - I tend to have my beans ground by someone else; yes, I do have manual grinders, but - frankly, increasingly, I find that they are a pain to use.  Convenience over purist values.

Now, what does take some time, is working out what your own personal preferences are; and, also recognising that (or when) these preferences may undergo some degree of change as your own tastes are transformed by age, changed circumstances, mature palate, etc.

Personally, I have long liked some (not all) of the coffees from central America - such as some of the coffees from El Salvador and Costa Rica.

But, over the past decade, I have also come to really appreciate and savour some of the coffees from the Horn of Africa (especially Ethiopian and Kenyan coffees).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> The problem with coffee is that there's something of a high barrier to entry. You have to have a variety of equipment, know your various beans, know how to prepare it. It's not something you can ease yourself into. You have to commit to it wholly from the start.




The other thing re quality is that I don't buy my coffee in stores; rather, I tend to buy it from small local coffee shops (that have cultivated links with small, roasters and producers), or, small coffee roasters or importers, who, again, work with small (often family owned) producers of coffee.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> The other thing re quality is that I don't buy my coffee in stores; rather, I tend to buy it from small local coffee shops (that have cultivated links with small, roasters and producers), or, small coffee roasters or importers, who, again, work with small (often family owned) producers of coffee.




Out of curiosity, I looked up local coffee shops near me, and it turns out that there's one literally two minutes down the street from me. I have no idea how I've missed this for so long, but now it's got my interest piqued.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Out of curiosity, I looked up local coffee shops near me, and it turns out that there's one literally two minutes down the street from me. I have no idea how I've missed this for so long, but now it's got my interest piqued.




Quite often, they - such local coffee shops - tend to source their coffee from small, local, producers in the countries where coffee beans are grown, and will usually pay them properly, the old 'fair trade' idea.  Moreover, their coffee will be of a far higher standard than one will find in some of the well-known chains.

Anyway, I like the idea of giving money to small local businesses, and also (by extension) to small, local, (often family owned) coffee producers, rather than to chains, where quality (and ethics) may be questionable.

Ecologically, environmentally, economically and ethically, this appeals to me; and, in general, because they are not driven by the imperatives of profit (or, not driven exclusively by the profit motive), such coffee tends to be of a higher quality, and, surprisingly often, will come from unusual - perhaps, challenging to grow - heritage coffee beans.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Quite often, they - such local coffee shops - tend to source their coffee from small, local, producers in the countries where coffee beans are grown, and will usually pay them properly, the old 'fair trade' idea.  Moreover, their coffee will be of a far higher standard than one will find in some of the well-known chains.




Now you've got me wondering what kinda bean trade we'd have around here. Truth be told, it kinda concerns me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a Kenyan coffee with organic hot milk, and a dash of organic, double cream.


----------



## DT

Renzatic said:


> The problem with coffee is that there's something of a high barrier to entry. You have to have a variety of equipment, know your various beans, know how to prepare it. It's not something you can ease yourself into. You have to commit to it wholly from the start.




Coffee is one of those things where there are some super easy, not very expensive, __major__ improvements, then some obsessive levels of expense, effort that for that last 10% that I don't care about    It's a lot like audio equipment.

Grinding your beans at use really opens up the flavor, even for big named brands.  I'd take a fresh ground in the morning Peet's over a "fresher" small brand that was ground at purchase (and then used over 5-7 days).  It doesn't have to be overly complicated in terms of general types of coffee either, dark vs. light, peety vs. citrusy vs. chocolate-y.

A French Press makes terrific coffee, it's super easy, there's no consumables (filters), and it easily scales depending on how much coffee you drink.

You don't even need a dedicated kettle, but an electric one is super convenient, and it's not expensive.

I like a stainless French Press, the dual wall design hold the heat much better vs. glass, it's easier to clean, way more durable, this is one we've used for years, even bought it for other people:

$24.50



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZXZ3JNM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		



You don't have to spend a ton on a ginder either, the "go to" is a burr grinder for consistent grinds, there's a flat burr, and a conical burr, the latter being better (more consistently grinds vs. breaks the beans).

This is where you'll spend a bit more money, for the price, it's nearly impossible to beat the Oxo conical grinder:

$104.95, but you can catch it on sale on occasion, and like right now, Amazon CC holders get 10% CB



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CSKGLMM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		



Other notable burr grinders (most of these are the flat burr, which are still very good) are the Cuisinart DBM-8 (~$60), Bodium Bistro (~$90), Capresso conical grinder (~$90), and a whole slew of NNB models, some getting really good reviews like Shardor (~$50, which is amazing).

Then just any electric kettle for $20-25, here's one:



			https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Electric-BPA-Free-Cordless-Protection/dp/B08CDTN15F/ref=sr_1_20?
		


Nothing special, just a stainless water heater, uses a little base (so the kettle itself is cordless), there's an Amazon Basics, for $24, I've seen that for $20, you probably only need a 1 liter kettle, that's plenty for a one full pot of coffee using the French press I linked above.


So maybe $150 for a press, grinder, kettle.  Now you just need to score some beans, again, I'd take fresh ground Starbucks over pre-ground anything else, that grinding process just lets the flavors, the smells, everything just really opens up and it's amazing.  Sure, some fresh boutique beans freshly ground are even better, I just find that's a diminishing return, the grind + correct heat water makes spectacular coffee.  I can get coffee in the cups starting from scratch in 10 minutes (maybe 15 if the kettle needs filling, FP needs cleaning, but we usually do that in advance).

The making process is pretty easy too, it's all in the timing, particularly around the water (heat).  Can follow up if you decide to give this a shot


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Excellent post, @DT and I agree with you completely on the distinction to be drawn (in coffee preparation) between what you have described as "super easy not very expensive major improvements", and obsessive levels of expense.  

The latter - both the obsessive and the expense - hold little attraction for me.

Just now, am sipping an afternoon mug of Kenyan coffee, (made in my Hario, ceramic, dripper with filter paper) with organic hot milk.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes, I would happily read more about tacos - and other Mexican culinary specialties - from jk.
> 
> However, the veritable deluge of memes did nothing for me.




I just clipped the ones I liked and scrolled past the rest figuring sooner or later there'd be yet another good Mexican food recipe under there somewhere.   But...  when he was not into meme-relay, seems like he was (and still is) pretty wrapped up in 3D printing adventures.   Later for food experiments, I guess.  More the pity for us here.  What he used to share on MR in the way of food ideas was worth wading through the memes.


----------



## Huntn

DT said:


> Coffee is one of those things where there are some super easy, not very expensive, __major__ improvements, then some obsessive levels of expense, effort that for that last 10% that I don't care about    It's a lot like audio equipment.
> 
> Grinding your beans at use really opens up the flavor, even for big named brands.  I'd take a fresh ground in the morning Peet's over a "fresher" small brand that was ground at purchase (and then used over 5-7 days).  It doesn't have to be overly complicated in terms of general types of coffee either, dark vs. light, peety vs. citrusy vs. chocolate-y.
> 
> A French Press makes terrific coffee, it's super easy, there's no consumables (filters), and it easily scales depending on how much coffee you drink.
> 
> You don't even need a dedicated kettle, but an electric one is super convenient, and it's not expensive.
> 
> I like a stainless French Press, the dual wall design hold the heat much better vs. glass, it's easier to clean, way more durable, this is one we've used for years, even bought it for other people:
> 
> $24.50
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZXZ3JNM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to spend a ton on a ginder either, the "go to" is a burr grinder for consistent grinds, there's a flat burr, and a conical burr, the latter being better (more consistently grinds vs. breaks the beans).
> 
> This is where you'll spend a bit more money, for the price, it's nearly impossible to beat the Oxo conical grinder:
> 
> $104.95, but you can catch it on sale on occasion, and like right now, Amazon CC holders get 10% CB
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07CSKGLMM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other notable burr grinders (most of these are the flat burr, which are still very good) are the Cuisinart DBM-8 (~$60), Bodium Bistro (~$90), Capresso conical grinder (~$90), and a whole slew of NNB models, some getting really good reviews like Shardor (~$50, which is amazing).
> 
> Then just any electric kettle for $20-25, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Electric-BPA-Free-Cordless-Protection/dp/B08CDTN15F/ref=sr_1_20?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special, just a stainless water heater, uses a little base (so the kettle itself is cordless), there's an Amazon Basics, for $24, I've seen that for $20, you probably only need a 1 liter kettle, that's plenty for a one full pot of coffee using the French press I linked above.
> 
> 
> So maybe $150 for a press, grinder, kettle.  Now you just need to score some beans, again, I'd take fresh ground Starbucks over pre-ground anything else, that grinding process just lets the flavors, the smells, everything just really opens up and it's amazing.  Sure, some fresh boutique beans freshly ground are even better, I just find that's a diminishing return, the grind + correct heat water makes spectacular coffee.  I can get coffee in the cups starting from scratch in 10 minutes (maybe 15 if the kettle needs filling, FP needs cleaning, but we usually do that in advance).
> 
> The making process is pretty easy too, it's all in the timing, particularly around the water (heat).  Can follow up if you decide to give this a shot



I learned that a manual grinder is not the way to go u less you don’t mind spending 5 minutes grinding, at least it felt that long. I have an electric


Renzatic said:


> *The problem with coffee is that there's something of a high barrier to entry*. You have to have a variety of equipment, know your various beans, know how to prepare it. It's not something you can ease yourself into. You have to commit to it wholly from the start.
> 
> 
> 
> He ain't mean nothin' by it. He's just a little slow's all.



Not true… said in a friendly tone.  Resonably priced grinder, French Press $30 >, relatively fresh Colombian coffee beans, bingo!


----------



## DT

Huntn said:


> I learned that a manual grinder is not the way to go u less you don’t mind spending 5 minutes grinding, at least it felt that long. I have an electric





Hahaha, yeah, we have one, it's a nice one too, but it's sort of a "travel grinder", and even then when I do take coffee, I just pregrind it (funny enough, we've stopped taking coffee, we just take good creamer/sweet or flavored cream, in our cooler, it resolves "room coffee" adequately ... )


----------



## SuperMatt

The worst way to make coffee (yes, even worse than cinnamon-bun-flavored Keurig pods):









						Boston Tech Startup Develops Worst Imaginable Way To Get A Cup Of Coffee | Defector
					

There’s a sort of inescapable wastefulness to having a cup of coffee, unless you happen to do your coffee drinking in the relatively narrow belt of the planet that supplies coffee beans to the whole rest of it. Here, where I am writing this blog, by the time any coffee beans arrive as grounds in […]




					defector.com


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> The worst way to make coffee (yes, even worse than cinnamon-bun-flavored Keurig pods):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boston Tech Startup Develops Worst Imaginable Way To Get A Cup Of Coffee | Defector
> 
> 
> There’s a sort of inescapable wastefulness to having a cup of coffee, unless you happen to do your coffee drinking in the relatively narrow belt of the planet that supplies coffee beans to the whole rest of it. Here, where I am writing this blog, by the time any coffee beans arrive as grounds in […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defector.com




Wow!  I can't believe that startup's gearheads didn't abandon the idea once they added up all the energy inputs. They must have cousins pitching how close we are to having tech good enough "real soon now"  to switch over to (and store and transmit) vast commercial supplies of green hydrogen from nothing but solar power.

I'll stick to my French press or pour-overs in the meantime.  Yeah, they require some juice but my electrical bill is for less than 300 kwh / month.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a mug of Kenyan coffee with organic hot milk.

To my mind, French Press or pour-over (with dripper and filter paper) are by far the easiest and most forgiving methods with which to make, or prepare, coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of Ethiopian and Kenyan coffee, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying, sipping, savouring, a mug (Le Creuset) of Ethiopian coffee, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A post prandial mug of coffee, Ethiopian coffee, with full fat, organic hot milk, and a dash of organic cream, beckons.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a Kenyan coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee (El Salvador and Honduras), that is, I placed an order for coffee, one from El Salvador and another from Honduras.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Received an email to let me know that my coffee is en route and I can expect to receive it tomorrow (Friday November 5).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Awaiting a delivery of coffee.

Meanwhile, I am sipping a mug of coffee: A blend (of my own devising) of Kenyan and Ethiopian coffee, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just received an email to inform me that my coffee will be delayed; an email an hour ago mentioned something along the lines that delays  were "due to volumes" whereas the most recent note simply states that the parcel has been delayed "due to a service disruption" (whatever that means).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A delicious and most welcome mug of coffee - a blend of Kenyan and Ethiopian coffee - (with organic hot milk) was consumed on my return from the farmers' market.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Bizarrely and improbably, - very improbably - my coffee was delivered today.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Bizarrely and improbably, - very improbably - my coffee was delivered today.




Sometimes, the gods of delivery smile upon the gourmands.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Sometimes, the gods of delivery smile upon the gourmands.




Given that they had written - and texted - on Friday, to let me know to expect delays, I didn't expect a delivery before Monday; a Sunday delivery certainly surprised me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from Honduras (with organic hot milk) this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This is bad.

Winter has arrived, and I am craving a spoon of sugar in my coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a lunch time coffee (from El Salvador) with organic hot milk.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> This is bad.
> 
> Winter has arrived, and I am craving a spoon of sugar in my coffee.




I'm even worse, being inclined now and then as the weather cools to add a teaspoon of a commercial product to my 2/3 hot milk 1/3 coffee construction.  It's something called Maxwell House International Café Français Beverage Mix.

I know, I know, what can I say.   It's a weird concoction of ingredients with both dairy and nondairy components:​​"nondairy creamer [corn syrup solids, hydrogenated coconut oil, sodium caseinate (from milk), dipotassium phosphate, mono-and diglycerides, artificial flavor], sugar, instant coffee, maltodextrin, sodium citrate, contains less than 2% of natural and artificial flavor, artificial color, silicon dioxide."​​It's an inexcusable purchase nowadays, not least since the tins are now made of plastic. If I were half my age at this time, I wouldn't start to use it. But I'm set in my way of using it by now, so I indulge in a few tins a year.​
It puts an extra jolt into my first mug of coffee on a chilly grey morning.  I've never just used it as intended, i.e. all by itself with some quantity of nearly boiling water.    I just use it as a stir-in additive.    Used to rely on it at work for late night program testing shifts,  and kept a raft of tins of the stuff and some nonfat dry milk powder in the back of a desk drawer.  At least it took the edge off the notoriously horrible coffee the IT group's pantry supplied.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I managed to defy the elements and restrain myself, refraining from adding that dreamed of, (heaped) spoon of (organic) brown sugar to my coffee.

At least for today.

Mind you, that sugar craving never strikes in summer, or spring, or, even, autumn.

Normally, the only time I ever take sugar in coffee, is, sometimes, when I treat myself to an espresso.

However, hot chocolate season is on us; for me, hot chocolate season lasts from early November until late February, perhaps, even the first week of March. And hot chocolate always, but always, takes sugar.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee today comprised a blend (of my own devising) of coffee from Honduras and coffee from El Salvador, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from Honduras with a dash of organic, double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador (with organic hot milk) this morning.


----------



## JamesMike

Freshly ground Ethiopian beans with honey and milk is a good way to start the evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> Freshly ground Ethiopian beans with honey and milk is a good way to start the evening.




With honey?

Yum.

An excellent way to start the evening. Do enjoy.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ordered some coffee (Ethiopian and two different types of coffee from El Salvador).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee this morning that was a blend (of my own devising) of coffees from El Salvador and Honduras.  Served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend of coffee from El Salvador and Honduras (with organic hot milk) today.

And received word that the coffee I ordered on Thursday is now en route to me.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee delivery arrived safely.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## januarydrive7

Ran out of coffee. Need to roast more.


----------



## lizkat

januarydrive7 said:


> Ran out of coffee. Need to roast more.




Now there's a level of coffee-attentiveness to which I do not aspire... 

But I did just recently ensure I won't run out of basic ordinary commercial coffee beans over winter, stashed a couple 3-pound bags in a 22-gallon bin in the back room where I keep assorted other rock-bottom subsistence type items in my winter pantry.    Rice, beans and the boxes they come in lol.   But first, coffee....


----------



## januarydrive7

Roasted some Columbian honey process to a nice City roast.  Bittersweet chocolate notes on the nose -- looking forward to a cup tomorrow


----------



## Scepticalscribe

januarydrive7 said:


> Ran out of coffee. Need to roast more.



Agree with @lizkat; I love my coffee, but this is a level of demanding perfection to which I do not - and cannot - ever aspire to.


lizkat said:


> Now there's a level of coffee-attentiveness to which I do not aspire...
> 
> But I did just recently ensure I won't run out of basic ordinary commercial coffee beans over winter, stashed a couple 3-pound bags in a 22-gallon bin in the back room where I keep assorted other rock-bottom subsistence type items in my winter pantry.    Rice, beans and the boxes they come in lol.   But first, coffee....



Yes, my most recent coffee order arrived this past week-end, even though I was amply suplied for - at least - a further week or so.

However, I agree with both of you; running out of coffee is a fate not to be contemplated.


----------



## yaxomoxay

Got some Colombian coffee. 

Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Eric

januarydrive7 said:


> Ran out of coffee. Need to roast more.



I have drinking the Green Mountain Sumatra Reserve for years now K-cups for that we buy direct through Keurig and it looks as though it's been discontinued, we bought the Costco brand hoping it will be close. I know it's not as good as quality freshly ground coffee but I've grown used to it over the years.


----------



## januarydrive7

lizkat said:


> Now there's a level of coffee-attentiveness to which I do not aspire...





Scepticalscribe said:


> Agree with @lizkat; I love my coffee, but this is a level of demanding perfection to which I do not - and cannot - ever aspire to.




I started roasting small batches of quality green coffee in a (very slightly) modified popcorn popper about 10 years ago. I was getting fairly good results for several years (I'd argue better than >= 90% of what you can find on store shelves), but upped my game with more significant modifications about 5-6 years ago (added an embedded system to control temperature and fan speed for precise roast profiles).   

If I were ever to encourage anyone toward roasting their own coffee, I would suggest either a stock, or slightly modified popcorn popper --- the overkill that I've done has made it so that it's hard for me to enjoy coffee that I don't roast myself, or at least comes from a good 3rd-wave coffee shop.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from Honduras this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a blend (of my own devising) of two different coffees from El Salvador, with organic (full fat) hot milk, and a dash of organic, double cream.


----------



## Huntn

Scepticalscribe said:


> Sipping a blend (of my own devising) of two different coffees from El Salvador, with organic (full fat) hot milk, and a dash of organic, double cream.



Gosh you are exotic.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Huntn said:


> Gosh you are exotic.




Not really.

How exotic is it to spoon two (and, on a very rare, but exciting occasion, three) different types of coffee into a paper filter, French Press, or moka pot?

The trick is to want to do it, and then, the next thing is to work out which coffees go well together (in my experience, - as you will often find with French wines and French cheese and cuisine - coffees from the same areas, regions, places, - i.e. East Africa, Central America, tend to go well together), and then, to work out what ratios you want with the specific coffees.

Most mornings, or afternoons, if blending, - unless there is a reason to do things a bit differently, such as adding extra Ethiopian coffee to a blend, to increase the influence - my blends will be roughly 50% of each coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from Honduras with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A blend of two different coffees from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A blend of three different types of coffee from El Salvador, with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A blend of three different types of coffee from El Salvador, with organic hot milk.




And, once again, the coffees from El Salvador play a leading role today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from El Salvador (a blend of two coffees) with a dash of organic, double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed my Sunday coffee, with organic hot milk, and buttered, toasted, brioche.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend of three different coffees from El Salvador (served with organic hot milk).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And again: Enjoyed a coffee that is a blend of three different types of coffee from El Salvador (with organic hot milk).

And now, I am almost out of coffee from El Salvador.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placed an order for coffee.

Running out over Christmas is not to be contemplated.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And I have just received an email informing me that the coffee I ordered yesterday (well, Saturday 8th December, shall be delivered on Monday, December 20th).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee arrived safely today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend of two different types of coffee from Ethiopia with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Having had a dash of cream with my coffee for the past few days, today, once again, I enjoyed a blend of two different types of coffee from Ethiopia with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a mug of Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping a coffee from El Salvador (with organic hot milk and a dash of organic cream) while listening to the traditional New Year's Day concert from Vienna, courtesy of the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee made from a blend of two coffees from El Salvador, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee this morning, with organic hot milk.


----------



## JamesMike

Scepticalscribe said:


> Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee this morning, with organic hot milk.



A great way to enjoy the morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JamesMike said:


> A great way to enjoy the morning.




Yes, absolutely agreed, it is.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an Ethiopian coffee (well, a blend of two different Ethiopian coffees) with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend of two coffees (both processed by 'natural' - rather than 'washed' - means or methods) from El Salvador with organic hot mik.


----------



## Renzatic

Is there anything in this world more delicious than orange soda? I submit that there is NOT!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> Is there anything in this world more delicious than orange soda? I submit that there is NOT!




Freshly squeezed orange juice?

Freshly squeezed citrus juice (a blend of lemon, orange and grapefruit juice) of my own devising?

Anyway, I think that that depends on the orange drink/soda; personally, I find most of the commercial ones to be far too sweet.


----------



## Renzatic

Scepticalscribe said:


> Anyway, I think that that depends on the orange drink/soda; personally, I find most of the commercial ones to be far too sweet.




It's the sweetness that I love! I drink a lot of orange and seltzer water mixes to get my healthy soda alternative, but when you get right down to it, nothing beats the high fructose rush of a good Sunkist.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Renzatic said:


> It's the sweetness that I love! I drink a lot of orange and seltzer water mixes to get my healthy soda alternative, but when you get right down to it, nothing beats the high fructose rush of a good Sunkist.




On the topic of oranges, we are now in blood orange season (yum) and - for marmalade (bitter marmalade) lovers, Seville oranges are also in season, a season that is quite short.


----------



## SuperMatt

Renzatic said:


> It's the sweetness that I love! I drink a lot of orange and seltzer water mixes to get my healthy soda alternative, but when you get right down to it, nothing beats the high fructose rush of a good Sunkist.



I have a family member who adores Sunkist orange soda too. I like Coke (probably too much).


----------



## Renzatic

SuperMatt said:


> I have a family member who adores Sunkist orange soda too. I like Coke (probably too much).




I know the feeling. I've been trying to cut back on my soda consumption a bit, but I just love Diet Dr. Pepper too damn much.

On the plus side, Sunkist is just an occasional thing for me. I'll only have 1 or 2 a week, usually grabbing one when I'm at the store. Though if I bought a 12 pack for myself, I know I'd go through it in a couple of days.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placed an order for coffee; it would never do to run out.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee has arrived; it was delivered surprisingly early this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

While most of the coffees I have sipped, sampled and savoured over the past while have come from El Salvador, this morning I enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee (with organic hot milk).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee (the last of my Ethiopian coffee) this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador (washed, Bourbon), with organic hot milk.

And I also placed an order for coffee.  

This time of year, coffees from central and south America are in season.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of two coffees from El Salvador, with organic hot milk; both are from the same producer and the same location, the only difference between them is that one comes from the process of production whereby one is "washed" while the other is "natural".


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A small consignment of coffee was delivered this afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee (a "washed" coffee) from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And now, enjoying a lunch time coffee from El Salvador (a blend of two coffees from El Salvador, a "natural" processed coffee, and a "washed" coffee, both from the same producer), with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a Sunday lunch time coffee: A blend of two coffees (one "washed", the other "natural" processed, both from the same producer and from the same planatation), from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an afternoon coffee (with organic hot milk) with a chocolate biscuit or two.

Wet, dark, dreary, and miserable outside.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Sipping my afternoon coffee: A blend (of my own devising) of two different types of coffee from El Salvador. Served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Arkitect

Last coffee before I head off to the airport.

Such a lovely spot this — Biblio Bar Roma. Google Maps Link

A caffe food truck by the side of the Tiber, next to Castel Sant Angelo. Friendly, hip, lovely music, tables by the way… books to browse. And one of the few places you still get a 1€ caffè.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Last coffee before I head off to the airport.
> 
> Such a lovely spot this — Biblio Bar Roma. Google Maps Link
> 
> A caffe food truck by the side of the Tiber, next to Castel Sant Angelo. Friendly, hip, lovely music, tables by the way… books to browse. And one of the few places you still get a 1€ caffè.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11940



I'm torn between delight (for you) and envy (for me).

Coffee (proper coffee) in a cultured and civilised setting.

Sigh. Bliss.

Wonderful; do enjoy.


----------



## Arkitect

Scepticalscribe said:


> I'm torn between delight (for you) and envy (for me).
> 
> Coffee (proper coffee) in a cultured and civilised setting.
> 
> Sigh. Bliss.
> 
> Wonderful; do enjoy.



I will say though… I had a couple quite meh cuppas in Rome. In fact I sent back two as inadequate.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> I will say though… I had a couple quite meh cuppas in Rome. In fact I sent back two as inadequate.




Seriously?

I would have expected almost all of the coffees (above all, espressos) in Italy to be superlative.

Should your travels ever take you in that direction, the Balkans have superb coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## DT

Moved over from the "What are you doing ..." thread, have this (and a few other) on the way, in whole bean


----------



## Scepticalscribe

A new experience for me: A cup of coffee from Thailand (Anaerobic Natural) with organic hot milk.


----------



## DT

@Runs For Fun


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> @Runs For Fun
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12910



Oh boy. Gonna have to order that one next!


----------



## DT

Runs For Fun said:


> Oh boy. Gonna have to order that one next!




Yeah, it's about time for an order on this end too!   I found a few other, very highly reviewed flavored whole bean options, but Bones is very good, the price is decent, they're local-ish, I'll be sticking with them (plus my standard whole bean 'Bucks).


----------



## DT

I lied, hahahaha, threw a changeup ...


----------



## Cmaier

DT said:


> I lied, hahahaha, threw a changeup ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12952




is this coffee?

coffee is a thing I don’t understand.


----------



## DT

Cmaier said:


> is this coffee?
> 
> coffee is a thing I don’t understand.




Sir ...


----------



## Clix Pix

Personally, I'd rather have a cup of genuine, strong, well-brewed, _real and unadulterated _coffee on its own served with a slice of key lime pie, a serving of creme brûlée, whatever......


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> Personally, I'd rather have a cup of genuine, strong, well-brewed, _real and unadulterated _coffee on its own served with a slice of key lime pie, a serving of creme brûlée, whatever......




I get that some people don't dig on flavored coffee, but that's fresh roasted, delivered as whole bean, ground with a burr grinder the morning of use, brewed with filtered water, in a French press, with careful attention paid to the grind spec, water temp, brew time ...

So it's both well executed coffee and a fun flavor   But I do understand that some people desire that pure coffee experience, we've had that so many times the flavored changeup is terrific


----------



## Cmaier

coffee tastes like someone set a stick on fire and put the ashes in hot water. I understand none of you.


----------



## mollyc

i could not live without coffee.


----------



## DT

mollyc said:


> i could not live without coffee.




Absolutely.

We have a 1.5L electric kettle, filled the previous night, we fire that up as soon as someone can make it downstairs in the morning (we've experimented with a HomeKit outlet with an automated schedule ...), I fly down, grind my mysterious blend, get it into a heated French press, topped off with proper temp water, take note of the time ... and wait.

And until that first cup is poured, time stands still, the universe is in chaos ... and when I plunge, pour it into my huge mug filled with some kind of cream/milk blend, space time gets to continue for another 24 hours


----------



## DT

Holy smokes, it took a bit, they fresh roast when you order.   Got 3 flavors : coconut, creme brulee and chocolate almond - selected strong for the flavor intensity + whole bean - it's off the charts. We've had a lot of flavored coffee from different suppliers, this is as good as it gets.  Tomorrow we're doing chocolate almond mixed with coconut for an Almond Joy mix


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from Thailand.

(An anaerobic "black honey" processed coffee).


----------



## Yoused

Cmaier said:


> coffee tastes like someone set a stick on fire and put the ashes in hot water. I understand none of you.




There are people as like steak that is properly charred. I had a tagliata steak at an Italian place one time that was charred on the outside and purple in the middle, and it was surprisingly good. Burnt food can be well appreciated if done properly.

When I was or young'un I could open a can of ground coffee and just enjoy the smell of it. Drinking it all daylong helps keep me from snacking all day long.

Now, there seem to be a lot of people that like those green bell peppers. They make me gag, and I just cannot get why they are so popular. Other peppers are fine, but those green bell peppers one disgusting to me. We all have our personal tastes.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> A new experience for me: A cup of coffee from Thailand (Anaerobic Natural) with organic hot milk.



A seriously tasty coffee with a rich depth of flavour.

I haven't had a coffee from Thailand before now.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

And, for that matter, I haven't had a "black honey processed" coffee before now, either.

Anyway, an impressive (and highly recommended) coffee from Thailand.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placed an order for Colombian "washed" coffee (Pink Bourbon varietal), and for a "natural" process coffee from Rwanda.


----------



## Yoused

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ordered some coffee earlier this week, Ethiopian and coffee from Indonesia.
> 
> So, today's coffee is from Indonesia, a coffee I have not had before, served with organic hot milk.



I was given a bag of beans from Indonesia. It was that special coffee that they dig out of civet turds. I did not find it unique or particularly appealing – its goodness is supposed to be that it is less bitter, which is in truth not something I seek in good coffee. I even made it in a vacuum brewer, the best way to make coffee, and it was still meh.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Awaiting my coffee delivery.

Meanwhile, sipping a lovely coffee from Thailand ("black honey" processed) with a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have been enjoying a rather lovely "natural" coffee from Rwanda for the past few days (served with organic hot milk).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a lovely "washed" coffee from Colombia today, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee from Colombia with a dash of organic, double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Greatly enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk earlier today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying an evening coffee from Ethiopia.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee served with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Busy perusing coffee sites; I noticed that I am running low on coffee, and I shall need to replenish my supply of coffee later this week.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Just placed an order for some coffee, some Kenyan coffee, and yes, some Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Waiting for my delivery of coffee.

I have just finished up the very last of the coffee in the house, and the coffee I ordered last Thursday is supposed to arrive this evening.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

My coffee finally arrived, around half an hour later than the (already quite late) "window" of time that they had stated (by email and text) earlier in the day that they expected to be able to deliver it.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a mug of (fresh) Kenyan coffee (part of the batch that was delivered yesterday), served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee (in a proper ceramic cup) in a very lovely local coffee shop, staffed by charming and helpful enthusiasts, who were courteous, chatty, knowledgeable and competent.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

As I so very nearly ran out of coffee (or, almost ran the risk of running out), in addition to the tardy delivery - this week - of last week's order of coffee - I also treated myself to another bag of Ethiopian coffee yesterday, purchased in that lovely, local coffee shop where I passed a very pleasant half hour, and where I enjoyed a beautifully served coffee.

So, for now at least, I am well stocked with coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a post-Saturday-market mug of Ethiopian coffee (served with organic hot milk).


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a Kenyan coffee with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enormously enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee (with organic hot milk) earlier today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An afternoon Kenyan coffee (with organic hot milk) is keeping me company.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> An afternoon Kenyan coffee (with organic hot milk) is keeping me company.




Already tiring of having resorted to a backup stash of plain arabica beans a few days ago,  I rummaged about in the deep pantry this morning and have now opened a bag of Guatemalan beans that I swore I'd save until the snow files.   Well I squinted and the valley fog this morning was good enough.   Meanwhile hoping for some more Honduran beans at Aldi.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> Already tiring of having resorted to a backup stash of plain arabica beans a few days ago,  I rummaged about in the deep pantry this morning and have now opened a bag of Guatemalan beans that I swore I'd save until the snow files.   Well I squinted and the valley fog this morning was good enough.   Meanwhile hoping for some more Honduran beans at Aldi.



Yes, it would never do to run out of coffee, now, would it?

Enjoy your Guatemalan coffee.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An Ethiopian coffee (with organic hot milk) is keeping me company this Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed an espresso macchiato (actually, it was so good, I enjoyed two of them) in an Italian coffee shop this morning.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Ethiopian coffee with a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Runs For Fun

@DT 



I had to work through a bunch of other coffee I had around first but I've been dying to get some more Bone's Coffee.


----------



## DT

Wow!  Nice.  Funny, I just stuck a Bones sticker on the Wrangler    And of course, we had it this morning.  We've had all of those, outstanding choices!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a Sunday coffee (Ethiopian) with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed an incredible double espresso this morning.


----------



## DT

It's finally September so the pumpkin product consumption embargo is over 

Bones order places earlier this week, the one (of 5) Nightmare blends we had not picked up yet, Pumpkin Jack, and since I was ordering, couldn't pass on at least one other bag (had a $5 off voucher from points):






And then I got a pretty solid 20% sitewide coupon (for Labor Day ... should check notebook prices ...) for Stone Street, and with them, over $30 is free shipping and 2 with the discount didn't cross that threshold, so ordered 3 today


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Have been thoroughly enjoying serious espressos, and double espressos all week. Several times a day.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an espresso (served with homemade lemonade and sparkling mineral water), at a lovely, tree shaded, (perhaps with plane trees), pavement, cafe, where elegant cane chairs with comfortable cushions called out a warm welcome to the questing (and thirsty) traveller.


----------



## Runs For Fun

So far I've tried Sinn-O-Bun and From Dusk Till Donuts and both are delicious!


----------



## DT

Bones took their time with this order, hahaha, must've been on the frontside of production, but actually worked out to finish up some existing coffee 

And then Stone was quicker than usual, so both of those orders I posted above shipped yesterday.   I better get another bag of "dark mixer" coffee coming too.


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> Bones took their time with this order, hahaha, must've been on the frontside of production, but actually worked out to finish up some existing coffee
> 
> And then Stone was quicker than usual, so both of those orders I posted above shipped yesterday.   I better get another bag of "dark mixer" coffee coming too.



Yeah it seems they're getting slammed with orders


----------



## DT

Oh wow, I wonder if that went to my spam* or something, but at any rate, thanks!  Yeah, that's super helpful.

And good for them, I tend to order early, have backup supplies, etc., so the extra wait - while maybe generating some grumbles - is really no big deal.  It might have been our first order, but it was one we made around Christmas a year or so ago, and it was like 3 weeks and I did get an update email like the above, explaining the super long fulfillment cycles (and even said I could cancel).

[edit]

Yes it did, just found it.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Today was French Toast. Yum!


----------



## Runs For Fun

The Strawberry Cheesecake is amazing!


----------



## lizkat

Runs For Fun said:


> The Strawberry Cheesecake is amazing!




But these flavored ones would seem not so appealing if used consecutively, time and time again , right? 

More as a break between times of having coffees that are just roasted beans grown in one or another location, or as a blend of such beans?


----------



## Runs For Fun

lizkat said:


> But these flavored ones would seem not so appealing if used consecutively, time and time again , right?
> 
> More as a break between times of having coffees that are just roasted beans grown in one or another location, or as a blend of such beans?



Well I cycle through them. I won't have the same one twice in a row.


----------



## DT

We go weeks, months, on only flavored coffee.

Today at the grocery, needed another sweet cream, but oh yeah, it had arrived, and of course couldn't pass it up ...






So maybe some unflavored ... BUT WITH PUMPKIN CREAMER!


----------



## lizkat

To me all those creamers (and cream itself) seem like so much motor oil to me, I'd rather have it black or with some nonfat milk.   

OK I'll see myself out now lol...


----------



## DT

Chobani products are really good, they're all organic sourced, the sweet cream has milk, cream, cane sugar, that's it.  And their plant-based creamer products are excellent.


----------



## lizkat

I like Chobani yogurts,  but the only use I have for cream is in ice cream.  I definitely still have to make myself avoid that aisle in a supermarket.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> To me all those creamers (and cream itself) seem like so much motor oil to me, I'd rather have it black or with some nonfat milk.
> 
> OK I'll see myself out now lol...




Real cream, or real (full fat) milk are the only dairy I want to see (and taste) in my coffee.

The rest of them are, as you so rightly say, some form of motor oil.

They have their place, just not in my coffee.  Or fridge.  Or house.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I am currently in coffee heaven - and espresso delight; am savoring superb coffees and espressos served with courtesy and grace in a coffee culture that respects and reveres the concept of the café as an expression of elegance and what is meant by the idea of a civilized society.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have just enjoyed a double espresso, a large glass of homemade lemonade (though not by me), a large glass of freshly squeezed grapefruit juice, and a glass of sparkling mineral water, in an elegant café, seated on one of those comfortable cane chairs with cushions, while watching the world go by.

Is there a better way to spend a Sunday afternoon?

Well, yes, newspapers and perhaps, a book, would be nice in such a congenial and civilized setting.


----------



## DT

Excellent!  Had Stone Street coming, it wound up being one of those UPS >> USPS handoff type shipments, so was surprised to see it out for delivery today - I guess USPS is working on a Sunday!

Delivered   (Already "coffee'd out" so it'll have to wait till tomorrow)


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> It's finally September so the pumpkin product consumption embargo is over
> 
> Bones order places earlier this week, the one (of 5) Nightmare blends we had not picked up yet, Pumpkin Jack, and since I was ordering, couldn't pass on at least one other bag (had a $5 off voucher from points):






DT said:


> We go weeks, months, on only flavored coffee.
> 
> Today at the grocery, needed another sweet cream, but oh yeah, it had arrived, and of course couldn't pass it up ...
> 
> View attachment 17516
> 
> 
> So maybe some unflavored ... BUT WITH PUMPKIN CREAMER!





Just gonna leave this one here...    see what goes on every year before Halloween?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1569499541799583746/


----------



## DT

Hahaha, that's so twisted ...



I love it


----------



## DT

Bones Coffee making into Publix, kind of a big deal, good for them, great company.  Side note: I need to find and post the one promo video they did, hahaha, it's amazing.


----------



## DT

Oh neat!









						Disney Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas Collector's Box
					

Experience all five of these incredible flavors inspired by your favorite residents of Halloween Town! You'll receive five 4oz bags bundled inside of a fully-printed collector's box!  Flavors include: Ruff Weather (Oatmeal Cream Pie) Frog's Breath (Chocolate Mole) The Pumpkin King (Pumpkin...




					www.bonescoffee.com


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I brought some coffee back with me from the Balkans and am looking forward to sampling, sipping and savoring this nectar.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a blend (of my own devising) of Ethiopian and Kenyan coffee with organic hot milk, and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Yesterday, I enjoyed an excellent flat white in an exceptionally good local coffee store - staring out at the lashing rain - and treated myself to some Ethiopian coffee which I am now savouring, served with some organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a late Ethiopian coffee on my return from the farmers' market.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed an Ethiopian coffee with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Placed an order for some coffee today.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Scepticalscribe said:


> Placed an order for some coffee today.



And (not for the first time), DHL did not deliver it within their own announced time window - hence, despite having waited for a further forty minutes, I headed out to do some necessary shopping (French bread, organic salad leaves, guanciale, cheese, demerara sugar.....)

Anyway, a small package of coffee awaited me on my return, sitting up, perkily, just outside my front door.

So, at the very least, I am amply stocked with coffee from El Salvador and from Ethiopia....


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a coffee - made from a blend of my own devising of two different "natural" (that is, naturally processed) Ethiopian coffees - this morning, served with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

This morning's coffee was comprised of a blend of two "natural" (naturally processed, naturally sun dried, the older, more labour intensive and time consuming method of processing coffee, as opposed to "washed" coffees) coffees from Ethiopia, a blend of my own devising, served with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Greatly enjoying a coffee (two different types of Ethiopian coffee, both "naturally" processed) with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream. Delicious.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

I have just savoured a thoroughly enjoyable Ethiopian coffee (a blend of my own devising of two naturally processed coffees), with organic hot milk, croissants, with butter and French black cherry jam, and freshly squeezed grapefruit juice.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An afternoon coffee from Ethiopia (a blend - of my own devising - of two coffees, both naturally processed) with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream.

Divine.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoying my second coffee of the day: Ethiopian (a blend - of my own devising - of two "naturally processed" coffees from Ethiopia) with organic hot milk and a dash of organic double cream).

This sort of afternoon treat tends to happen only in really cold weather, or dark, dreary dismal weather, or insanely wet, weather.   In other words, in winter.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Thoroughly enjoyed a relaxed Guatemalan coffee in one of my favourite coffee shops.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

An afternoon coffee - Ethiopian with organic hot milk - is keeping me company.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoying a coffee (washed process) from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Enjoyed a slice of tarte tatin with a mug of coffee from El Salvador with organic hot milk.


----------

